
Mueller Finally Solves Mysteries About Russia’s ‘Fancy Bear’ Hackers - okket
https://www.thedailybeast.com/mueller-finally-solves-mysteries-about-russias-fancy-bear-hackers
======
mhkool
I find it difficult to believe that the source code of allegedly Russian
malware was found. Is there any proof of that ?

